
I helped Google screw over James Damore - S4M
https://old.reddit.com/r/JamesDamore/comments/adpj0h/i_helped_google_screw_over_james_damore/
======
f055
When it comes to ideologies, it’s very easy to screw over lots of people in
the name of a “greater good”. It’s very hard to be the “bigger man” and do the
right thing. Google was placed between a rock and a hard place here. In a
dominantely leftist community of Googleplex, they were really faced with just
the bad choices. But they probably made the worse one here.

